# Addi for Socks



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Which size of the Addi Knitting Machine is best for socks? Are there patterns available or can I use a circular needle pattern ?


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

SQM said:


> Which size of the Addi Knitting Machine is best for socks? Are there patterns available or can I use a circular needle pattern ?


Depends on what size socks you want to knit. The smaller one has 24 needles, the larger one 48 needles. You can only knit worsted and bulky yarn with it, so the socks will be very thick.

For the price of the Addi machines, and the limitations of so few needles, you can buy a real, used knitting machine. Far more versatility for the money.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

SQM said:


> Which size of the Addi Knitting Machine is best for socks? Are there patterns available or can I use a circular needle pattern ?


Depends on what size socks you want to knit. The smaller one has 24 needles, the larger one 48 needles. You can only knit worsted and bulky yarn with it, so the socks will be very thick.

For the price of the Addi machines, and the limitations of so few needles, you can buy a real, used knitting machine. Far more versatility for the money.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I had a real machine years ago and I had a hard time with it. The Addi seems easier. I wear a size 5 and 1/2 shoe. What size addi would work best for that?


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

The small addi, but it is not the best for making socks, it will make a good tube sock.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I like tube socks since most commercial socks never fit me and I don't like turning the heel. Now to find a place where I can get a good bargain. 

Do the addis drop stitches as easily as regular knitting machines?


----------



## deannalua (Feb 6, 2014)

You can buy from this seller voetbal1 on ebay. You can send in your best offer, start at a reasonable low price and you have 2 more chances to send in 2 more offers, but the seller does give a good price compared to buying it on Amazon. The seller used to have the king size too, and the price I got mine was $205 since seller wont' go any lower and you get free shipping from Netherlands. I got mine in about a week, very fast shipping. here is the link for the small one addi:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ADDI-KNITTINGMACHINE-/251444477310?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8b423d7e#ht_596wt_662



SQM said:


> I like tube socks since most commercial socks never fit me and I don't like turning the heel. Now to find a place where I can get a good bargain.
> 
> Do the addis drop stitches as easily as regular knitting machines?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Deanna. I just put in a bid. Again I must ask - will the small one make tube socks for 5 and a half foot?


----------



## deannalua (Feb 6, 2014)

SQM said:


> Thanks Deanna. I just put in a bid. Again I must ask - will the small one make tube socks for 5 and a half foot?


I havent made socks on the small addi but judging from the scarves it may have some room since you're a size 5.5. You may use thicker yarn size 6 bulky might work. 
I mostly use this to make preemie hats and scarves with fringes.


----------

